# Deus Ex: Human Revolution or Mankind Divided?



## Splinterdog (Apr 2, 2019)

I dip into the original game from time to time and still have my original CDs. But I never managed to finish it completely, even though I spent months playing it.
Both HR and MD have glowing reviews, but from what I can see, Human Revolution seems to be the most popular, especially as the Director's Cut version.
What's the general opinion here?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 2, 2019)

Humar Revolution is one of the best games I played.It crushed my feelings.It picks up slowly but get better and better as you progress.Jensen (not the little green one) instantly became one of my favorite game protaginists ever.And the music.....
MD is good but compared to HR it's a step down.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 2, 2019)

Human Revolution is the better story and gameplay.  I quite enjoyed Mankind Divided as well, just not quite as much. It has the better graphics if that matters.  Also its levels are much larger.

I still have the original Human Revolution installed.  I read too many reviews about the Director’s Cut and its butcher job on the HR graphics to even consider converting my HR to that “superior” version.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 2, 2019)

im playing mankind divided at the moment and have revolution too, id say both games are on par with each other but you might want to start with revolution first to follow the story . steam was selling mankind divided last week for £6.29 with all the add ons so i brought it im not dissapointed id give it 9/10. id give it 10/10 if it was in VR.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 2, 2019)

Finished HR just recently and the game was quite enjoyable. Multiple endings weren't that spectacular, but everything else was excellent. A lot of interesting moral choices as well. Quite a step up from previous game. 
Mankind Devided looks to be equally good if not better (judging by reviews and user comments) but the game is basically unfinished with a piss poor ending... if you can even call it that. I'm guessing they were leaving space for DE3, but that will likely never come. The game got to a bad start during the pre-order phase, when you would unlock more bonuses as more people pre-order. People pulled out the pitchforks so SE killed that retarded idea, but the damage was already done and the game sold below average.


----------



## 64K (Apr 2, 2019)

Human Revolution was a lot of fun for me. The DLC The Missing Link wasn't as good.

Human Revolution is on sale on Steam right now for $3 and I believe that includes The Missing Link.

Mankind Divided is $4.50.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2019)

Human Revolution Director's Cut > Mankind Divided

That's not to say Mankind Divided is a bad game...it's just way inferior because Human Revolution is that good.

There is plot carry over between the two games so I wouldn't recommend playing Mankind Divided without first finishing Human Revolution Director's Cut.  If you like HRDC, MD is basically more of the same.

MD is side quest heavy.
HRDC is main quest heavy.
That's fundamentally why HRDC is preferred.

I remember one DLC/expansion for HRDC that really stood out as being on par or even better than HRDC...but that's like a 6 hour experience versus, what, 30+ hours in HRDC?  Yeah, HRDC is better overall.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 2, 2019)

Mankind divided is a boring mess. Bought it on winter sale an hated every minute of it. Plus DX12 support is still lackluster. Had to switch to DX11 just to have a somewhat playable experience without crashes every 2-3 minutes.
Some people like it, but I thought the main campaign was watered down, and the excess of fetch quests and backtracking made everything even worse. It looks good, but it feels wrong, if you know what I'm saying.

Human Revolution is probably your best bet. I've replayed that one at least 4 times, and will probably do another playthrough to get my last couple of achievements.


----------



## Gasaraki (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Human Revolution first, then Mankind Divided. I liked Human Revolution a little better than Mankind Divided. I remember finishing HR and being sad that it was over and I had nothing as good to play in that moment.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2019)

Gosh, I really didn't get along with HR. Guess I have to revisit that.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for all your feedback. Looks like HR Director's Cut is overwhelmingly positive, to use Steam parlance.
Anyway, I like a good sneak em up, with some RPG and FPS, so it looks right up my street.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2019)

They're both perfect for you.  Hell, the entire series is.


----------



## londiste (Apr 3, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I still have the original Human Revolution installed.  I read too many reviews about the Director’s Cut and its butcher job on the HR graphics to even consider converting my HR to that “superior” version.


If nothing else, Director's Cut fixes bossfights. Absolutely worth it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2019)

It integrates The Missing Link into the main story too which means Piraxis points carry over.  It is possible to get all...or close to all...the upgrades thanks to that.

This discussion is making me want to replay it get the two achievements I missed.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2019)

For a game that I paid less than 1USD for (at today's x rate and 85% discount a few months ago), I'd say it was a humungous bargain and it's got me completely hooked, so thanks for all the feedback.
You can always tell when a game has you gripped as there's very little question as to which game you're going to play when you fire up Steam.


----------



## Frick (Nov 2, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I still have the original Human Revolution installed.  I read too many reviews about the Director’s Cut and its butcher job on the HR graphics to even consider converting my HR to that “superior” version.



Late reply, but what's this about? I've played both and don't really see a difference.



FordGT90Concept said:


> It integrates The Missing Link into the main story too which means Piraxis points carry over.  It is possible to get all...or close to all...the upgrades thanks to that.
> 
> This discussion is making me want to replay it get the two achievements I missed.









But yeah, as a pretty hardcore fan of the original game I can say that HR was way better than I thought it would be (especially since the boss patches). It'snot perfect,but it's one of very few modern games I thoroughly enjoy. Just started a third playthrough on the highest difficulty, aiming for a entirely non lethal playthrough (again, and honestly it's the best way to play it IMO). I haven't really tried MD, but the larger levels sound intrueging.

Oh, and @Splinterdog, I urge you to finish the first game. It's glorious. "The barriers between us have fallen and we have become ... our own shadows." You can even play the second game, which is quite good even though the level loading is annoying as all get out.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 2, 2019)

Gonna reinstall HRDC right now thank!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2019)

Frick said:


> But yeah, as a pretty hardcore fan of the original game I can say that HR was way better than I thought it would be (especially since the boss patches). It'snot perfect,but it's one of very few modern games I thoroughly enjoy. Just started a third playthrough on the highest difficulty, aiming for a entirely non lethal playthrough (again, and honestly it's the best way to play it IMO). I haven't really tried MD, but the larger levels sound intrueging.


It's pretty easy...except trying to save the pilot.  Tranquillizer rifle, lots of darts, and a whole lot of save scumming.  Worth it.



Frick said:


> You can even play the second game, which is quite good even though the level loading is annoying as all get out.


Really the only bad thing about it.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 3, 2019)

love human revolution and mankind divided, 
couldnt play mankind divided when it launched. The game brought my system to its knees.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 3, 2019)

Have both. Both on hold.

After a spectacular (if I do say so myself) no kill first run through I find out you have to fight bosses in HR. My tranq gun was like a peashooter. Since stupid me keeps only one save slot had to restart from previous level to find lethal guns. Was stuck by the second boss and haven't finished since.

Remembering previous game I kept a lethal gun with me. but crash to desktop/hang during Prague chapter cut scene kept me from going. Updating to the beta version via properties and then restarting the last level was the way to go. And then the city itself is a stuttery mess. Even on the RX 470 I had for a few months. Haven't played since upgrading.

Btw both games are susceptible to save game being lost/not being detected. Back them up frequently.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2019)

Director's Cut adds alternative ways to kill the bosses in DXHR so you can do it without lethal weapons.

In all the times I beat them, I never lost my save.


----------



## Frick (Nov 20, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's pretty easy...except trying to save the pilot.  Tranquillizer rifle, lots of darts, and a whole lot of save scumming.  Worth it.



Cloak and some stealth enhancers.


----------



## denixius (Nov 25, 2019)

I really love Deus Ex game series. I highly recommend who don't played it yet. Mankind Divided contains a lot of customization for your character than Human Revolution. It's like they focused on the story more on Human Revolution, but in the next game, you can improve Adam Jensen's any skills and features of his body.


----------

